# Olivenzweig



## chuvak (1. Juni 2007)

Ich mache ein Seite für ein griechisches Restaurant.
Es sollte etwas typisch Griechisches sein, ich habe ein einen Olivenzweig gedacht, wo man die Links in die Oliven selbst reinschreibt.
Wenn man mit der Maus über die Oliven fährt, sollten sie sich irgendwie bewegen.

Ich will von euch nicht wissen, wie sich das alles programmieren lässt (versuche das zunächst selber  ), ich weiß nur nicht, wo ich einen hübschen Olivenzweig mit Oliven für die Seite finde und welche Bewegung sie ausführen sollten.
Da fehlen mir leider die Ideen...
Habt ihr vielleicht welche?

Danke!


----------



## thecamillo (4. Juni 2007)

Am Anfag jeder Blüte steht die Knospe!

Lass die Olive doch einfach herauswachsen!

Wie so eine Blume, die erst geschlossen ist und sich nach drüberfahren, Ihre komplette Pracht erscheinen lässt!

Der Link wächst sozusagen mit!

LG thecamillo


----------

